
How Europe's answer to GPS will revolutionise your phone - xmpir
http://www.techradar.com/news/car-tech/satnav/galileo-how-europe-s-answer-to-gps-will-revolutionise-your-phone-1198327
======
venomsnake
It is 10 years in the making. The speed with which EU is doing politics makes
continental drift looks like a game of billiard.

------
xmpir
more about the Galileo Project:
[http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Navigation/The_future_-
_Ga...](http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Navigation/The_future_-
_Galileo/What_is_Galileo)

